# how long does it take to get the ttoc membership pack?



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

i bought one about 3weeks ago but as yet not received anything? any ideas how long it usually takes?

i ordered the membership and all issues of asoluTTe


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Have a look at this thread from last week. :wink:

Hope it answers your query.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

it can take a few weeks but is will be worth the wait


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm now a member, ordered on 6/8/05 pack arrived 1/9/05, kept informed of progress. .No problems, Thanks. 
Harold.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice one Harold 

Is that the Pembroke near here by any chance?


----------

